# Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0(2.0.50727) Available



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is the upgrade to Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 SP1(1.1.4322).

You can download it from here.

Once you download and save it, uninstall the old version before installing the new version.

(Note: this new version has not yet appeared in the Windows Updates site)

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

i did this & now msn explorer won't open, have tried uninstall, reinstall still get error msg that it needs msngr to work but have 7.5 & it logs in just fine. is this an issue with .net 2.0? Thx


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've installed .NET Framework 2.0 in all 3 of my computers(98SE, ME, XP SP2) and I've had no problems. I'm using MSN Messenger 7.0 in 98SE and MSN Messenger 7.5 in XP SP2.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

ok thx.


----------



## cronista (Nov 28, 2004)

Flavalee:

A question please, before this thread closes.

What does .NET Framework do for us?

I've never downloaded the upgrade because of the long download time.

Cordially,
Cronista
Win98SE
WinXP-Pro


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you go to the .Net Framework site and read about it, it can tell you in more detail. There are a small number of programs that require it before they can be installed and used. Most people don't need it at this time, but it's nice to already have it when it's needed. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cronista (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Flavalee!

I appreciate your reply!

From what I've read, I will never have a need for .Net Framework. And I can discover no program for my computer that requires it. It appears to be a developer's tool.

There is much information at Microsoft's .NET Framework Q&A site.

The first Question on the site is "_What is .NET Framework_" and is answered as follows:

The Microsoft .NET Framework is a platform for building, deploying, and running Web Services and applications. It provides a highly productive, standards-based, multi-language environment for integrating existing investments with next-generation applications and services as well as the agility to solve the challenges of deployment and operation of Internet-scale applications. The .NET Framework consists of three main parts: the common language runtime, a hierarchical set of unified class libraries, and a componentized version of Active Server Pages called ASP.NET.

Whew! That's 'way over _my _ head! I won't be downloading this large file until I know I really need it. And please let me know if you have found a need for it. I'm always eager to learn.

Cordially,
Cronista


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, there are a number of commercial applications that require Net Framework, I know the last version of Drive Image required it, and I suspect the new GHOST versions may require it, since they're developed from the old Drive Image software base.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I installed a program awhile back that required having .NET Framework installed, but I don't recall what the program was.

*Visual Basic Runtime Library 6.0 SP5* is another one. Most people don't install it until they find out they need it for certain programs to install and run.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## cronista (Nov 28, 2004)

Learning.
I'm learning!

Cronista


----------

